# Chowder's first show today



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

At exactly 6 mos and 1 day old, Mr Chowder-licious was in his first show. I'm happy to say that this is a boy who LOVES to be in the ring, he just went out there and strutted his stuff, not letting anything bother him. He doesn't like the table but we're working on it, LOL. 

He went Reserve winner and Caira also went reserve so no points for either one but there is still three more days of the show. I just put Chowder in for the experience, so definitely not expecting to put any points on him. 

Here he is sitting ringside before the class. 

[attachment=36003:0403081223.jpg]

He has such a showy attitude, not a shy bone in his body. 

I'm meeting up with Jifner tomorrow, hopefully we'll have some more pics!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I think I'm in love with Chowder. He is the cutest guy!!! :wub: I hope he does win some points this weekend.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

He's so handsome :wub: , glad to hear he likes the ring so much!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Yea 4 Chowder, glad he had a good day. :aktion033: He's such a pretty boy.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Stacy, Chowder will do well, I just know it. He's such a handsome littleman. I'll be watching for updates and more pictures


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

[attachment=36004:clapsmiley.gif]

Chowder looks wonderful! Way to go!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:wub: He looks great! :wub:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Stacy I am so happy to hear that he loves the ring. It is amazing the difference between a mom and son huh? 

Good luck this weekend. Please keep us posted. 



PS I have been worried about you. I have not seen you around and was worried something had happened with you or someone in your family. :wub:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Chowder is adorable I hope he does you proud!!!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Good for Chowder, Stacy! You are working so hard, and we are proud of you for doing all of it! Good luck to you this weekend. :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Way to go Chowder.......I'm proud of you!!!! You are a handsome young boy and will do well!!!!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Glad Chowder did well! :aktion033: How exciting :biggrin:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Chowder sure looks like a winner to us!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:chili: :chili: Aw Chowder, you are a doll! Way to go boy! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't know how Chowder couldn't win, he has the look of a show dog  He's really beautiful and you've done an amazing job on his coat. He's just a winner all the way around. 
Good luck!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm glad that Chower did so well!!! He is such an handsome lil guy!!! :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh Stacy, Mr Chow looks amazing!!!

I am beaming, and I've never met him, but I know we'll be
hooking up at a show in the future. :wub: :wub: 

Good job, Stac. We are all very proud of you. :aktion033:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Glad to hear he did quite well at his first show!

I sure hope Caira can get some points, and little Chowdah can too!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Mr. Chowder-licious - :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: . What a doll, with the face of a champion - it's just a matter of time, Stacy!


----------



## Lisacisme (Feb 21, 2008)

Way to go Stacy and Mr. Chowder - a darling champion in the making and your first bred-by. So how did it feel to get in the ring with "your" dog. Awesome I bet. Best of luck the rest of the weekend - are there enough entries for a major for Caira?


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Stacy Chowder looks great!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Stacy that is just fantastic! Congrats on how well Chowder did on his very first time in the ring. :aktion033: And only 6 months old!! He's a star for sure!! And he looks GORGEOUS in that pic. :wub: 

How are you doing?? Are you exhausted?? It seems you've been doing a ton of shows lately and I can only imagine how draining that can be. Fun and exhilarating, but exhausting. Take care of you. :grouphug:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm glad you had a good time and that Chowder did too. Maybe he can show Caira how to be
calm in the ring. LOL!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Stacy - so, so , so happy for you!!! Chowder is a champion!
He looks absolutely adorable! He is the BEST!!!
Just got home from work and had to see how he did!
If I can get away, I will be there on Saturday cheering for the BOB =Chowder!!!


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

It's no wonder! He's gorgeous!!! :wub: 

Love and Peace

*Ever occur to you why some of us can be this much concerned with animals suffering? Because government is not. Why not? Animals don't vote.* _~Paul Harvey_


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Chowder is such a gorgeous boy.

Goodluck for the rest of the comp.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

That boy is a CHAMPION in the making  . Sarah


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

what a handsome little man he is. :wub:


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Go Chowder & Caira, be rooting for you this weekend :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Mr. Chowder has attitude!!! A winner for sure.
Love, love, love the pictures Stacy.

Marsha


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Reserve for his 1st show ain't shabby. Way to go Chowder!!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Are there majors this weekend for Caira? Are you showing her too or is Pat showing Caira? I know that you're showing the boy. Hopefully Jennifer will be able to get some pics of you in the ring with him.

But -- he really is something special. I've told you that all along!!!!


----------



## geslabon (Mar 3, 2008)

I wish you the best... 
He's a hunk! :wub:


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

He's wonderful!


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Dang, he's hot stuff! :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Thank you everybody for the nice comments on Mr Chow! We are showing again in a few hours so I'll let you know how he does. And Caira, who Pat Keen Fernandes is showing. 

This is the last show for a ltitle bit, three weekends in a row of showing gets a little... much, LOL


----------



## Eli's Mom (Mar 20, 2008)

Yay Chowder! What a darling picture too


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Any news on today's shows??? 
So excited and cannot wait ... :smheat:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Any news on today's shows???
> So excited and cannot wait ... :smheat:[/B]


Chowder went reserve again today but he's showing sooo nicely! He doesn't stop wagging his tail, he's just such a happy guy. Caira didn't win today so hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

Looks like a champ to me!!!! You should be VERY proud!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Chowder went reserve again today but he's showing sooo nicely! He doesn't stop wagging his tail, he's just such a happy guy. Caira didn't win today so hopefully tomorrow!
[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the update - Chowder is doing great for a 6 month old! :wub: 
Caira is going to get it tomorrow for sure!! Good luck to all of you!!! :chili: 
You must be exhausted ! :smheat:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Glad to hear that Chowder did well again!!! Good for you and Dian. 

I'm sure Caira will win tomorrow! She is just gorgeous and so full of personality!

Hope you get some rest soon.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Good luck today to Caira and Chowder!!! :smilie_daumenpos: 

I will be checking in for your post....wish I was there!!!  

Need a pic fix tonight!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Update:

Caira went Winner's Bitch today so she got a major and now just needs one more to finish. She was shown by Pat Keen Fernandes and looked amazing, as usual when Pat shows her! 

Chowder went reserve winners 3 out of the 4 days (no points though) and I should have named him Bellarata's Happy Gilmore because he is just so dang happy all of the time. He wags his tail the entire time he's in the ring and by this fourth day, he was much more cooperative on the table. 
[attachment=36152:0406081256.jpg]

another cellphone pic ringside. 

Three show weekends in a row is a bit tiresome, i'll be glad to be staying home next weekend!


----------



## Lisacisme (Feb 21, 2008)

Way to go Caira - a wonderful major and now just one more. She's such a beauty Stacy she deserved the win. And I can believe Mr. Chowder-man going reserve three out of four days on his first weekend out. He'll finish so fast you won't know what to do. Congratulations again and can't wait to see more photos. Hope Marina had fun too.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Fabulous! Caira is beautiful! Glad she got her major! :chili: :chili: :chili: 

:aktion033: Yeah for Chowder - he is such a cutie pie!! What a face in that last camera pic! I love it!!!
3 reserves is great for his first trip to the big ring! :smilie_daumenpos: 

So happy for all of you :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

YAHOO for Caira!! And Happy Gilmore - lmao, Stacy!! It must be so neat to see him enjoying himself so much in the ring! All of your malts are winners in my book, anyway.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Update:
> 
> Caira went Winner's Bitch today so she got a major and now just needs one more to finish. She was shown by Pat Keen Fernandes and looked amazing, as usual when Pat shows her!
> 
> ...


YIPEEEEE!!!! That's my girl. Oh, Stac, congrats!!!

This is soooooo exciting for me ~ LOL

I feel like Caira is my dog :HistericalSmiley: 

I am so proud of her. I want to squish her. :wub: 

And, and are you kidding, what a great little showman our Mr Chow is.
I can't believe this is all happening so quickly. This is great!! You're great. 

I so hope you have pics of our little Champs. :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Congratulations on that Major for Caira. You are so close now. 

And Chowder did awesome for his first time out. I am so glad you are having so much fun showing him.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Congrats to Caira and Chowder!! It sounds like their show careers are really taking off. You must be so happy!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, what a great report!!! Congrats to all!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Way to go Caira - a wonderful major and now just one more. She's such a beauty Stacy she deserved the win. And I can believe Mr. Chowder-man going reserve three out of four days on his first weekend out. He'll finish so fast you won't know what to do. Congratulations again and can't wait to see more photos. Hope Marina had fun too.[/B]


It was nice seeing Elaine this weekend - she's such a nice lady! Meme's sister is soooo adorable! 
Are you going to Hollister? I can't remember! Marina showed this weekend and got a 2nd and 3rd place. Wish I was going to be in Sac to see Lauren show again!!!



> Fabulous! Caira is beautiful! Glad she got her major! :chili: :chili: :chili:
> 
> :aktion033: Yeah for Chowder - he is such a cutie pie!! What a face in that last camera pic! I love it!!!
> 3 reserves is great for his first trip to the big ring! :smilie_daumenpos:
> ...


Here is another pic of Chowder today
[attachment=36154:0406081354.jpg] 
I forgot I had this one on my cellphone! 

I was just hoping that Chowder would walk in the ring and he did more than that so I couldn't be happier!! I love this little guy :wub: 



> YAHOO for Caira!! And Happy Gilmore - lmao, Stacy!! It must be so neat to see him enjoying himself so much in the ring! All of your malts are winners in my book, anyway.[/B]


Thank you so much!!!


> Oh, what a great report!!! Congrats to all!![/B]


Thank you so much!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Gosh I've missed out on a lot! I'm thrilled that Caira is doing so well and that Chowder loves the ring. That's half the battle, isn't it? Stacy, I so admire that you are following your dream! You go girl! Do your hubby and son come with you and Marina? What a lovely family hobby!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

This is just so exciting!! Way to go Caira and Chowder!! And I must say, that pic of Chowder with his little head on the grooming pillow is so darn cute! :wub: He is looking like an experienced pro there. Stacey you must be thrilled. I'm really so very happy for you. :aktion033:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Stacy congrats on Caira's major. I know you are excited. And Mr Chowder is stunning. He is growing into such a good looking boy. I know you are proud of both of them. And with good reason. :wub: :wub:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Congrats!! So glad to hear Caira got her major points! Now only 1 more!! 

Good job to the Chow-man! I'm sure he'll finish in no time!  Congrats again!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Gosh Caira is just gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Way to go Stacy, Caira and Chowder! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Wow, Stacy, you are taking the show world by storm. You guys are amazing!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=559940
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've said it before, but do you know how awesome you are??

And I can't wait until Caira is finished so I can squish her all i want without worrying about coat breakage and matting! Then she can go and play with Chowder all she wants! 




> Congratulations on that Major for Caira. You are so close now.
> 
> And Chowder did awesome for his first time out. I am so glad you are having so much fun showing him.[/B]


He's so easy to show, I'm just love him. :wub: Of course he may be good now and then will break out the crazies after having a few shows under his belt. Or uh, lead, whatever. 

Can't wait until you get back in the ring with your little man!!!



> Gosh I've missed out on a lot! I'm thrilled that Caira is doing so well and that Chowder loves the ring. That's half the battle, isn't it? Stacy, I so admire that you are following your dream! You go girl! Do your hubby and son come with you and Marina? What a lovely family hobby![/B]


the hubby and son stay at home typically, so marina and I get to have girl bonding time. We let Caddy tag along this show (usually she has to stay home) so she was very happy. Although she is my barker so that's the usual reason she gets ditched at home, LOL!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats, Stacy. Only one more major to go. Glad to hear Marina had a good time in the ring too.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033: Congrats!!! Our Caira can get one more point with one paw tied behind her back..... :thumbsup: 


And as for the Chowder man, just you wait.......there are good things to come for that little stunner! 


I know you're looking forward to staying home next week, but I can't wait till you're showing again


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats on the win. :aktion033:


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Congratulations Stacy!!! You've done such a great job!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Congrats, Stacy. Only one more major to go. Glad to hear Marina had a good time in the ring too.[/B]


Yes, looking forward to getting that last major!! 

Every time Marina and Lucy show, they just improve each time. The kids they are competing against now are extremely competent so it's not easy to place very high! Marina has been lucky enough to have some help with table presentation and free stackign -I always learn when I'm watching them, LOL



> :aktion033: Congrats!!! Our Caira can get one more point with one paw tied behind her back..... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> And as for the Chowder man, just you wait.......there are good things to come for that little stunner!
> ...


Aw, I wish it was just one more point! But majors are harder to get because you're competing against more dogs. It takes 5 bitches to get a major. Hopefully soon though! 

I am just having so much fun with my little Chowman. He's such an easy boy to have in the ring!


> Congratulations Stacy!!! You've done such a great job![/B]


thank you so much!! *hugs you*



> CONGRATULATIONS :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:[/B]


Thank you!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Way to go Caira! I know you've put a lot of time in to this and it won't be long until you have a champion on your hands!


----------

